# ichat not working.



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey guys,
One of my ichats isnt working ok so my buddy shows up on aim but not on my ichat  I dunno whats gone wrong Ive tried to save it to 443 but not even that works  I know its my ichat and not his cause mines stupid what do I do? It started playing up on Friday. it says hes offline when hes on my other chat. I need help.
Jilly


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Both can't be open at the same time.


----------



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ah thanks for your reply I understand so if both are open it blocks me from the user? I also had my port changed to 443 and Ive been trying to message but it wasnt showing him online when he was but it was on the other ichat which would of been 5190 number or something like that and that was working fine. Could that of been the reason? Why on one user name the port was different?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't tell you how the port thing works, as I'm not a network guy, but both apps should be using the same port, as they are the same service. AIM is set up so that unless you set special settings somewhere, only one chat client can be open at a time. If you have one open, and then log into the other program, the first program gets bumped off of the service


----------



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

Alright thanks. It's working on one iChat user name he's showing up but on my other it's still greyed out not even online I tried adding him again and also it was working last week I don't know what went wrong with this name. I know he's online. Is there anything more I can do  I've also tried aims service for that name and he's still not showing up and I'm not blocked cause I asked. I don't know what else to do I'm getting very frustrated I don't know why it stopped working now. When my other name is working. But hope like crazy someone can help me! Thanks guys. But I'm happy it's working on my other iChat and both settings are the same. So I don't know why he's showing as offline on one and online on the other. I asked aim but they haven't got back to me so any help thanks! Also rebooted iChat and uninstalled chax so now iChat is normal. And I upgraded my mac book. It's the same for my adium on this name I'm not synced that shouldn't be a problem in don't think.I hope someone can help.


----------



## guest053111 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nother quick thought do I need to put them in my address book and add the buddy from there? Just wondered that! Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It should have nothing to do with your address book. Sometimes problems like this are with AIM's servers and not your local machine, so there really isn't to be done. Being you contacted AIM, all you can do is work with them for now.


----------

